# Eliminating glass reflection



## nairbf (Jul 22, 2010)

We need to take photographs of the furniture in our showroom window.  How is it possible to eliminate the reflection in the window?  I am assuming a very powerful light of which we don't have or an enormous black cloth to eliminate the other side of the street.  Does anyone have more practical suggestions


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 22, 2010)

You could try using a circular polarizing filter.


----------



## Petraio Prime (Jul 22, 2010)

nairbf said:


> We need to take photographs of the furniture in our showroom window.  How is it possible to eliminate the reflection in the window?  I am assuming a very powerful light of which we don't have or an enormous black cloth to eliminate the other side of the street.  Does anyone have more practical suggestions



If the reflection is at a 45 degree angle it can be all but eliminated by a polarizer.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 22, 2010)

Could you post a larger photo? It's impossible to see what you're up against in that tiny thumbnail.


----------



## Christie Photo (Jul 22, 2010)

It sounds to me like it's not reflections you're battling, but the view outside.  Is that right?

-Pete


----------



## KmH (Jul 22, 2010)

or you could hire a professional photographer.

Reflections are all about the "family of angles". Every shoot pool? Same thing.

*Light: Science and Magic* an Introduction to Photographic Lighting, by Fil Hunter. The book will cost you $30 or so, used.

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_sc_0_14?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=light+science+and+magic&sprefix=light%3A+Science&ih=11_0_1_1_1_0_1_0_0_1.109_443&fsc=9]Amazon.com: light science and magic[/ame]


----------



## nairbf (Jul 22, 2010)

Great thanks for all of your replies.  I will try a polarizer first and go from there


----------

